# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  Help برای برنامه

## ehsan-ets

با سلام
می خواستم بدونم چی جوری می شه برای برنامه Help بزارم  :?:  :oops: 
مثلا اگر یک Help تو فرانت پیچ بسازم(صفحات معمولی  HTML) چی جوری می تونم اون رو به یک دکمه تو وی بی نسبت بدم که وقتی اون دکمه زده شد صفحه ساخته شده تو اینترنت اکسپلاور نشون داده شه  :oops:  :wink:  :cry:

----------


## ali1964

دوست عزیز سلام
من و یکی از دوستان هفته قبل این سئوال رو مطرح کردیم و
اقای آذیش راهنمائی خوبی کردن میتونین به جوابها نگاه کنین
موفق باشید

----------


## (سیدشریفی)

آقااحسان سلام
من با استفاده از یک تابع از داخل برنامه فایل مورد نظر را فراخوانی نموده ام نمونه کد آن را در زیر قرار میدهم شاید بدردت بخورد
فقط باید مسیر فایل را در برنامه کامل بنویسی</span>

----------


## M-Gheibi

کد جناب شریفی کامل هست ولی از این کد هم میشه استفاده کرد که به جای index.htm آدرس فایل مورد نظر خود را بنویس.

Shell &#40;"rundll32.exe url.ll,FileProtocolHandler index.htm"&#41;

موفق باشی  :wink:   :)

----------


## ehsan-ets

با سلام و تشکر
کدی که آقای  شریفی دادن روی سیستم من اررو می ده حالا واقعا دلیلش رو نمی دونم  :roll:  :cry: 
ولی بازم از توجهتون ممنون
یه سوال دیگه تو این مورد پیش میاد که چی جوری می تونم مطمئن بشم که کد روی سیستم کاربر درست کار می کنه
منظورم اینه که آیا برای این کدها نیازی به دستوراتی مانند App.Path وجود داره یا نه

----------

